# Fast growing embryos? Good or bad sign??



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi there, new to IVF - and new to posting on forums!

I had egg collection on Sunday from my first cycle of IVF. I have low AMU (4.65) and am 37. 

They managed to get seven eggs out of which five fertilised. So far so good!

Then this morning (Tuesday) my embryologist called to say that while three embies are at the normal four cell stage for day 2, the other two are at 7 cells which is a lot faster than normal. Now worried that this means they are abnormal  My DP is more worried they might be twins! 

So my question is this: Does anyone have experience of fast embryo growth? There is conflicting info online...

Thanks so much.

Jayne

ps ET may be tomorrow.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there. Well done on seven eggs!

With my last IVF I had eight eggs, five of them fertilised normally (3 got multiple fertilisation). 
When I got the call on day2 I got told that 2 of them were perfect four cells and the other 3 were growing either too fast or too slow. I asked about the fast growing ones and they said that sometimes they divide too quickly and run out of steam and eventually stop growing. When it came to embryo transfer they transferred the two that were perfect and the other 3 were left to see if they would get to day5 blastocysts to freeze but as predicted they stopped growing at day3. 

This isn't to say that yours won't go on to be good envies but I thought I'd share my experience with you. I'm sure when it comes to transfer they'll use the best one/ones and it'll probably be the ones that are growing at a steady pace. Think of questions to ask them when they call you for your update. 

Lots of luck to you, I hope this is your time x


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Jayney,


When i had my treatment last Nov i had 7 eggs collected and 6 fertilized. On the day of transfer (day 3) i had 2 perfect ones.......2 growing to fast....1 at a standstill and 1 growing too slow. They transferred the two good ones and my other 4 were unsuitable for freezing. So i hope yours are different hun.
Any questions fire away................AND good luck tomorrow..........PUPO.eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------

